# My first try at a planted Mini-M



## Superdry (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi guys. I am new to planted FW tanks. I have been reefing for about 5 years and the planted mini tanks I've seen in your forums have inspired me to build my own.

Here is my first try at it. Any help and suggestions are welcome. The LFS ran out of rocks, so I'll be picking those up in about a week. I am looking to keep HC carpet + Crystal shirmps.

Tank: ADA Mini-M 
ADA soil
6500K CLF bulb (temporary until I can find a replacement)


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

An entire mini with HC and a rock layout will be interesting!


----------



## emersed (Jun 22, 2011)

Unless you have that tilted, that's too much water, it should be at substrate level or below. besides that, it's looking great!


----------

